# Here at the Manhattan Club Penthouse Suites



## tashamen (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm here on a Getaway through II.

Checked in late yesterday after a pleasant train ride from VT.   So far two (good) surprises.  There is a computer (and printer) in the bedroom closet, which is where I'm sending this from.  The folding stool that serves as the chair is a bit uncomfortable (in fact I almost fell off of it), but since I was expecting to use their business center for email it's great.  I didn't bring my laptop because this is supposed to be a vacation...but a handy PC is always nice.

Other surprise was free daily maid service, which isn't really necessary but welcome.  Though it looks like they washed a bottle opener that I had left on the counter in the dishwasher...

Just got back from a Jersey Boys matinee with tickets obtained this morning, but now have to get back to the Patriots game on TV


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 13, 2013)

Enjoy!  And yay Pats.


----------



## jackio (Jan 13, 2013)

Enjoy!  We were fortunate enough to get one of those units on a last-minute exchange.  They are so much nicer than the lower units.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jan 20, 2013)

tashamen said:


> I'm here on a Getaway through II.
> 
> Checked in late yesterday after a pleasant train ride from VT.   So far two (good) surprises.  There is a computer (and printer) in the bedroom closet, which is where I'm sending this from.  The folding stool that serves as the chair is a bit uncomfortable (in fact I almost fell off of it), but since I was expecting to use their business center for email it's great.  I didn't bring my laptop because this is supposed to be a vacation...but a handy PC is always nice.
> 
> ...



Would you be willing to share how much the getaway was ? I was hoping to find one on exchange but didn't think they were available that often.

Thanks


----------



## tashamen (Jan 21, 2013)

Quadmaniac said:


> Would you be willing to share how much the getaway was ? I was hoping to find one on exchange but didn't think they were available that often.



I don't mind, but I'll have to see if I still have that amount somewhere.  I'll send you a pm if I find it.  

I'll also write a review later this week - had a great time though the weather sucked much of the time...

Edited to add: I did a search here and it looks like it cost  $1,287.00.  I booked it last March so don't really recall but that sounds about right.  Less than $200 a night in NYC is a bargain!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow that's a lot better than I thought it would be. Thanks


----------



## chriskre (Jan 22, 2013)

Travelzoo also offer MC rentals for as low as $169 at times and SFX-resorts also does rentals for around $189.  
http://www.sfx-resorts.com/specials/manhattan-club.asp

I did an exchange recently to MC and by the time you pay the $30 a day for the resort fee I ended up paying the equivalent of $1200 for the week.
Luckily it was New Years Eve, so maybe I wouldn't have been able to get it on rental for that price so I think I did okay, but for regular non holiday weeks....
Might as well rent.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 22, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Travelzoo also offer MC rentals for as low as $169 at times and SFX-resorts also does rentals for around $189.
> http://www.sfx-resorts.com/specials/manhattan-club.asp
> 
> I did an exchange recently to MC and by the time you pay the $30 a day for the resort fee I ended up paying the equivalent of $1200 for the week.
> ...



There is no $30 daily fee when you exchange into the MC Penthouse Suites through II, or buy a Getaway.  There was free daily maid service as well as nightly turn-down service.  I believe it's the RCI units at the rest of MC that have those fees.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jan 22, 2013)

*I was just going to put in a "Sightings" for MC for Aug/Sept 2013*



chriskre said:


> Travelzoo also offer MC rentals for as low as $169 at times and SFX-resorts also does rentals for around $189.
> http://www.sfx-resorts.com/specials/manhattan-club.asp
> 
> I did an exchange recently to MC and by the time you pay the $30 a day for the resort fee I ended up paying the equivalent of $1200 for the week.
> ...



But you're right, for the cost of Points, plus exchange fee and the daily fee; you might as well rent if you can get the dates that you need.



tashamen said:


> There is no $30 daily fee when you exchange into the MC Penthouse Suites through II, or buy a Getaway.  There was free daily maid service as well as nightly turn-down service.  I believe it's the RCI units at the rest of MC that have those fees.



Without the $30 daily fee, it makes it a better deal for most than using up your RCI points, especially if you have a higher points-to-maintenance fee ratio.  Plus, you're not gonna be in the Penthouse Suites either with all the extras. 

This is good to know for future reference.


----------



## JanT (Mar 20, 2013)

Does this property come up very often on II for exchange?  I belong to RCI as well but don't have enough TPUs to exchange through them.

I would actually be looking for 2 1BR units for 7 nights in January 2014.  I'm sure I'm dreaming and will most likely have to rent.


----------



## jancpa (Mar 20, 2013)

There are several Jan 2014 1 bedrooms available on RCI right now for 60 tpu's.  If your timeshare unit does not have enough tpu's in RCI, I doubt if you would have enough power to trade in II straight across.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 20, 2013)

jancpa said:


> There are several Jan 2014 1 bedrooms available on RCI right now for 60 tpu's.  If your timeshare unit does not have enough tpu's in RCI, I doubt if you would have enough power to trade in II straight across.



This is apples and oranges though.  Looks like JanT has some great resorts to trade in II (Hyatts, Marriotts, St Lucia) so I don't think trade power would be an issue.  But there are VERY few of these units that ever become available, especially if she needs 2 of them.


----------



## brother coony (Mar 20, 2013)

JanT said:


> Does this property come up very often on II for exchange?  I belong to RCI as well but don't have enough TPUs to exchange through them.
> 
> I would actually be looking for 2 1BR units for 7 nights in January 2014.  I'm sure I'm dreaming and will most likely have to rent.



The ManHattan Club has no two bedroom units, only studios,sleep 4 or one bedroom two bath, sleeps 4 privite


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 20, 2013)

All MC units have daily maid service, it is not an exclusive feature of the Penthouse units.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 20, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> All MC units have daily maid service, it is not an exclusive feature of the Penthouse units.



I realize that, but thought there was a charge for it in the non-penthouse units?


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 20, 2013)

tashamen said:


> I realize that, but thought there was a charge for it in the non-penthouse units?



No. There is the $25 (or is it $30 now?) Disney Penalty Fee for RCI guests but for that you get nothing that every other guest that doesn't pay doesn't also get (just like at it's namesake, DVC).  With or without the penalty the maid service is included.


----------



## tashamen (Mar 20, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> No. There is the $25 (or is it $30 now?) Disney Penalty Fee for RCI guests but for that you get nothing that every other guest that doesn't pay doesn't also get (just like at it's namesake, DVC).  With or without the penalty the maid service is included.



I guess I don't understand what you're saying.  I was under the impression that the $30 fee is for each day if you exchange in through RCI, so $210 for a week into the non-penthouse units, but there is no extra fee when you exchange or rent through II into the penthouse ones. 

In any case this thread is not really about the maid service any more...


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 20, 2013)

tashamen said:


> I guess I don't understand what you're saying.  I was under the impression that the $30 fee is for each day if you exchange in through RCI, so $210 for a week into the non-penthouse units, but there is no extra fee when you exchange or rent through II into the penthouse ones.
> 
> In any case this thread is not really about the maid service any more...



The fee is a penalty to RCI exchange guests. It gets them nothing everyone else doesn't already get including daily maid service. It also wouldn't apply to renters penthouse units or not. The fee buys nothing it is pure greed profit.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 20, 2013)

tashamen said:


> I guess I don't understand what you're saying.  I was under the impression that the $30 fee is for each day if you exchange in through RCI, so $210 for a week into the non-penthouse units, but there is no extra fee when you exchange or rent through II into the penthouse ones.
> SFX seems to be getting less MC inventory but I still bet it gets a ton more than II gets.
> In any case this thread is not really about the maid service any more...



The fee is a nogotiated RCI thing.  You can stay in the non penthouse units through SFX and pay no fee above the exchange fe and still have the daily maid service.

SFX seems to be getting less MC inventory but I bet it gets much more than II gets.


----------



## DonM (Mar 21, 2013)

brother coony said:


> The ManHattan Club has no two bedroom units, only studios,sleep 4 or one bedroom two bath, sleeps 4 privite



Can you tell me how private the one bedroom is? I'm told it sleeps 4, with the second couple sleeping on a sleeper couch

thanks

don


----------



## Karen G (Mar 21, 2013)

DonM said:


> Can you tell me how private the one bedroom is? I'm told it sleeps 4, with the second couple sleeping on a sleeper couch


 The one bedroom/two bath unit has a door separating the living area from the bedroom. There are many configurations throughout the building but I think they all would have a bedroom door, and one of the bathrooms would be en suite with the bedroom.

The studio would likely have no door separating the bedroom from the living area.


----------



## DonM (Mar 23, 2013)

Karen G said:


> The one bedroom/two bath unit has a door separating the living area from the bedroom. There are many configurations throughout the building but I think they all would have a bedroom door, and one of the bathrooms would be en suite with the bedroom.
> 
> The studio would likely have no door separating the bedroom from the living area.



thanks

don


----------



## Helene4 (Mar 30, 2013)

tashamen said:


> Just got back from a Jersey Boys matinee with tickets obtained this morning, but now have to get back to the Patriots game on TV





Go see "KinkyBoots". It is hysterical and still in previews so you will likely get discount tix at TKTS in Times Square.  :rofl::whoopie::hysterical:


----------

